# Best way to connect to speakers



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm just curious if you all just slide the speaker wire into the hole and tighten or use some kind of snap connector that goes in the center of the knob? Just curious the best connection.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes that is fine. Just make sure that you don't let the wires touch across from red to black or vic versa. Sometimes a small piece can do that and cause problems.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have done that in the past without an issue but currently use Banana Plugs since I find it easier to use.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Bare or Tinned wire with no connectors is technically the best transmission method, though spades and banana plugs make it easier to disconnect and reconnect. So bare wires are just fine.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

nholmes1 said:


> Bare or Tinned wire with no connectors is technically the best transmission method, though spades and banana plugs make it easier to disconnect and reconnect. So bare wires are just fine.


Ditto.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I go for overkill and use locking banana plugs, but that's because I used to have a lot of wall plates and speakers in "trip lanes" around the house. The locking ones great for a firm connection, but if you don't have to worry about a lot of connections in a small space or someone bumping the wire, bare wire is fine.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If I have Lots of elbow room I tipically use silver solder on bare wire to keep oxydation down. If I am in tight quarters (pulling out a packed av rack from a wall, sticking my arm back there while looking at the back panel diagram and counting) Banana plugs...


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

monoprice banana plugs for price and convenience. :T


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Something like these?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p..._id=1040115&p_id=5977&seq=1&format=4#feedback

What is the guy in the review talking about with shrink wrap?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Bananas!:T

I believe the guy is talking about the terminals are bare and that Monoprice should include heat shrink or you should be sure to use some sort of protection on the connector.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That's exactly why I like locking banana plugs (that review with the heat shrink recommendation).

Also, those connectors look like crimp pins, not banana plugs. Pins are much thinner and go through the wire hole in the 5-way connector (post, hole, and screw down plastic/metal piece). With that beefy body on the connector, it may be difficult to get positioned properly on some amps/speakers.

You want something more like:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10401&cs_id=1040115&p_id=2943&seq=1&format=2

BTW, here's exactly what I use for all my speaker connections:
http://www.speakerrepair.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=locking


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm gonna have to look into those Anthony they are a nice piece for the money. They aren't too bulky for behind the AVR are they?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

They can get tight to tighten down, but the fact you don't have to worry about them once locked in means no sag or chance they'll slip out. I've used them on a 3 speaker (6 banana ports) single wall plate and had no problems. Just start in the middle and move out.

That shop has an ebay store and you can sometimes get them a little bit cheaper.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I ordered the banana's that you mentioned from Mono. I also ordered two wall plates. Hope they work well!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Those bananas are good, the only thing to watch out for is the wire goes through them at an angle, so be careful to push the insulation all the way to the screw and you'll be fine. And trim off the excess so no stray strands can short. Just a little bit of double-checking goes a long way.

Also, if you have multiple speaker wires in the same plate, zip tie them together about 6" or so from the connector. This allows the weight of all the wires to be distributed evenly on the plug and no one plug will pull out without tugging on the others.

Good luck.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I just have one speaker per plate. When you say push the wire all the way in to the screw, I assume you mean just to where the insulation doesn't touch the screw?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, just have the insulation barely touching the side hole and then cinch down the screw. If necessary, use some side cutters snip off any strands that poke through.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I just want to make sure that I'm hooking these up correctly. I tried one the other day and the speaker sounded muffled. Should it be stripped all the way back to the knurled screw in part?

not tightened up









tightened


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

"The Best Way" to connect to speakers. is probably a straight shot in, using a good banana plug plated with Copper, Silver. Gold, Rhodium, Palladium or tinned. it is all up to you. But copper produces a non-conductive oxidation and oxidation begins immediately..., just ask somebody who has tried any soldering without flux. Silver oxides are very conductive and other popular platting choices do not oxidize at all or very little. A crimp-on banana with gold platting is probably the most readily available and so is reasonably priced. But now every company producing banana plugs is going to tell you theirs is among the best and will tell you why and none of them are lying to you. It is up to you but this is only the beginning for you. :T

Greg


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Metal needs to touch metal, and nothing else. As long as the metal of the wire is making solid contact with the banana plug, your fine. You should strip off as little insulation beyond that as possible and trim PDF the extra wire so that you don't accidentally short anything.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to get back to your question but I had to go out to get a prescription filled.
Compression fittings are a good choice. I would leave the insulation on up to the compression screw. Some may say not necessary but I want a strong clean connection. Do you happen to know the copper content of your banana plug?
Greg


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry about any confusion in my old post. I meant to have metal on metal, but just don't have a lot of extra (just strip off what you need and nothing else to avoid an accidental short). But everything in the thru-hole should be bare metal.


----------



## mickeyharlow (Feb 26, 2011)

I use banana plugs but I have heard that some surround speakers make it very difficult for using banana plugs. Therefore, whatever works the best for you.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

One additional thought..., OK, maybe two or three.

When I was referring to wire insulation, I meant to leave insulation on the wire all the way to the set screw. What I have been watching closely is the subtle effects of "micro arcing". 

In all of my audio system copper wiring I am looking for high copper content and/or purity (6n and 7n is not too much) and a solid connection. I am afraid if I strip the wire too far back behind the set screw that exposed wire wants to connect ahead of the actual/intended connection. Even if the wire does not actually touch, with all of the wire adjustments made to a system for various reasons this bare copper (hopefully high copper content) will eventually end up close enough to arc across to partially complete a circuit ahead of the set screw. In speaker cables I am not concerned about signal loss but I am watching out for phase timing that changes the sound of a Taylor guitar to that of an old Harmony guitar with bad strings. I am also aware of signal noise, another result of micro arcing, that has an equally profound effect on sound reproduction. If I am listening to a studio recording I do not want to hear unintended echoes or sounds reminiscent of a tin can and string effect in the slightest.


----------

